# My Little MAC Collection



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 9, 2006)

Updated MAC collection!

http://www.specktra.net/editpost.php...tpost&p=410282


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 9, 2006)

Your collection is lovely.


----------



## user2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Do I see a Flowering Quad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And what did you tape on your brushes?


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 9, 2006)

cute collection!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks  8) And yes that is a Flowering Quad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I labelled my brushes cos I'm still a beginner, I'm not exactly sure what each brush is for. When I'm more familiar I will just tear it away cos it sort of "ugly-fied" my pretty brushes LOL..


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

Jealous of that quad...  
You have a good collection for just starting tho!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 10, 2006)

Aww.. Did you get someone to CP it for you? You really should if you haven't! It's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 10, 2006)

Great Collection!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 10, 2006)

Whats the green box??? It looks bright... and could be something nice... is it from a shadestick or eye pencil?


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 10, 2006)

It's a shadestick, Lucky Jade shadestick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this color!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

I love how you made it "from this...to this" LOL!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 24, 2006)

The pics above are just my little MAC collection. I took pictures of my full MU collection today  8) 

*My face products (Primer, Concealers, Foundations, Powder)*




*From L to R (first row): * Paul & Joe Primer, Shu Uemura UV Under Base, MAC Select Tint SPF 15 (NC20)
*From L to R (second row): * Urban Decay Surreal Skin (Vision #4), MAC Pro-Preferred White (NC35), MAC Beauty Powder (Softdew)
*From L to R (third row): * MAC Prep+Prime Eye (Light), Urban Decay Jungle Cover (#2)

*My blushers*




*From L to R (first row): * Love Clover Pon Pon Cheek PC (No. 5021), Jill Stuart (02 Pink Passion), Diorshow Powder (004 Spotlight Peach), Shu Uemura Glow On (P Pink 30 A) and Shu Uemura Glow On (P Pink 33 E) in Shu Uemura Sweet Mode Palette
*From L to R (second row): * Baby Pink Cheek Jelly, Shu Uemura Glow On (Sakura), Anna Sui Face Color (301)
*From L to R (third row): * DiorGlam (001 Iridescent Satin), MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (Petticoat)

*My eyeshadows*








*From L to R (first row): * Majolica Majorca (Pink Majewel Palette), Majolica Majorca (Purple Majewel Palette), Dior 5 Colour Eyeshadow (250 Seascape), MAC (Flowering Quad)
*From L to R (second row): * Majolica Majorca (BL724), Majolica Majorca (GR162), Urban Decay (Stray Dog), Urban Decay (Exhaust), Urban Decay (Stalker), Urban Decay (SWF), Urban Decay (Hazmat)
*From L to R (third row):  * MAC (Lavender Sky), MAC (Iris Print), Urban Decay (Oil Slick), Urban Decay (ABC Gum), Urban Decay (Door Mat), Urban Decay (Floor Mat), Urban Decay (Acid Rain)
*From L to R (fourth row): * MAC (Surreal), MAC (Moon's Reflection), Urban Decay (X), Fiori Eye Box (5), Shu Uemura (Brown 830), Shu Uemura (Beige 804), Professional Makeup (728 Ice Cream)
*From L to R (fifth row): * The Body Shop (Real Eyes Palette), Jill Stuart Jelly Eye Colour (02 Gemstone Green), Chanel Shadowlights (02 Frou-Frou), MAC Shadestick (Lucky Jade), Lancome L'ombreStylo Duo (16 Eau), Guerlain Contouring Eyeshadow (15)

*My other eye products (Mascara, Eyeliners)*




*From top to bottom: * Dejavu Fiberwig (Black), MAC Pro Longlash (Pitchblack), Cyber Colors (4), Ottie (#01 Black), Maybelline XXL (Brownish black), Majolica Majorca (Diamond Lash), Wet 'n' Wild Glitter Hair Mascara, Lancome Extencils (Green)
*From L to R: * MAC Pencil (Pinkie), MAC Eye Kohl (Hyacinth), Shu Uemura (Eye Light Pencil), Majolica Majorca Auto Liner (RD355), POP Eyeliner (Black 1001), Ingrid Millet

*My lip stuff (Lipbalm, Lipgloss, Lipsticks)*




*From L to R (first row): * The Body Shop Lip Butter (Melon Seed), MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner (Cleo's Coral Kiss), MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner (Miss Bunny), MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner (Daisy Daze), MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner (Coquettish Clarice), I Nuovi Cosmetics (Bubble), Myuk (PK-156S)
*From top to bottom (first column): * Lancome Juicy Tubes (20 Cassis), Biotherm Anti-drying Protective Lip Treatment, Magic On Lip
*From top to bottom (second column): * MAC LustreGlass (Petal Pusher), MAC LustreGlass (Budding), MAC ChromeGlass (Pinkocrasy), MAC LipGlass (Of Corset!), MAC LipGlass (Prrr), MAC LipGlass (Dusk), Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss (251)
*From top to bottom (third column): * Courreges Lip Gloss (M1), Courreges Lip Gloss (Rose 02), Dior Play (171 Bet On Pink)

*Misc. stuff*




*From L to R (first row): * Urban Decay Body Haze (Snow), Urban Decay Body Haze (Smog)
*From L to R (second row): * Keselan Patheran Pure Pearl Varie (3), Chanel Triple Color Crayon (Peach)

*My tools*






*Other stuff I forgot to include*




*From L to R (first row): * MAC Pro Eye Makeup Remover, MAC Brush Cleanser
*From L to R (second row): * MAC Wipes, Urban Decay FX Powder (Grifter) and powder puff, Urban Decay Body Jewel


----------



## star1692 (Mar 25, 2006)

Dang girl I want I want!!!  I get so jealous!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 25, 2006)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not at all impressive as compared to other collections shown here, really!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

awww that is such a pretty collection. i love all of the items you have! espescially that quad!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in love with that quad too! Plus the fact that it's my very first MAC quad makes it even more special


----------



## pinkiestarlet (May 25, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

I love your colection ,especially the shu stuff. And i miss living in asia and buying all the whitening + high spf stuff.  I just had an argument with an SA over the spf of the shu base...she didn't believe me it's higher in asia.LOL And she keept insisting that all shu products are available in the staates, yah right?!!!


----------

